# freshwater sump or canister filter for planted aquariums



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,


I think this might be my first post? Anyhow.........been a longtime lurker but joined a while ago.
What is the general agreement on filtration for a 125 gallon planted tank. I would like to build and run a sump just because I would like the challenge and satisfaction of using something I've built. I also have been led to believe that the extra capacity of a sump design, coupled with the larger capacity for the filter media are beneficial factors.............but what about in the planted tank scene? I currently run a canister filter on my planted 55 and love the dependability and convenience of it.
The 125 tank has not been purchased yet.but I'm just trying to plan ahead. I have read to stay away from HOB overflow boxes due to the potential for the siphon to stop working and over flow the the main tank so I would either be drilling the tank for an over flow box or purchase one that is already drilled. Most of the planted tanks I see run canister filters is there a reason for this?

Thanks David


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

sumps cost more, but the advantage is the water level in the tank won't drop, just in the sump. you can also put the heater in the sump to get it out of the main tank. Also more room for media in a sump.

I can't think of any advantage of a canister filter over a sump besides price and space.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

For a planted tank I would go with the canister filter. Generally speaking a sump provides a better gas exchange and therefore CO2 would be driven off at a faster rate than a canister assuming you have the canister return below the water line.

For all other types of setups I would highly recommend a sump. You can hide all your equipment such as drain, return, heater and thermometer either in the sump or behind the overflow. 

A sump can be much louder than a canister unless you use a Herbie or Bean Animal type setup.

Best of luck with your new setup.
--
Paul


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Would also add additional water volume and water volume means stability


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

hey there and welcome to the forum , look forward to seeing pics of your set ups 
I run 2 eheim canisters in my planted tank set up and love the convenience of the shut off valves on the eheims , I can just tap one off and do my maint to it and keep the other running then next month do the same to the other ....
good luck and look forward to seeing photos 
cheers 
tom


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

it is very possible to build a sump for under $100 or the price of a good canister filter. I've done it. it depends on how crafty you are. It takes alot of work. I would recommend a canister for your planted tank. just fill it with filter floss. you will not need much biological filtration in a heavily planted tank so a sump would be overkill. also just to add a benefit for sump: its easier to service a sump than a canister filter.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I actually plan to add a sump to my 75 gallon, mainly because I had a 35 gallon which had been emptied and upgraded and wanted something interesting to do. 

For a sump, drilled is clearly better. However, you can use a HOB overflow without flood risk, as long as you limit the capacity of the return chamber to less than what can fit into your main tank. i am actually considering a DIY overflow rather than a commercial bough HOB, but we'll have to see. 

I have heard mixed comments on the gas exchange loss with a sump vs. canister. Some argue as long as you do not have large waterfalls in your sump, the gas exchange isn't really much worse. If you get pressurized CO2, for either a sump or cannister I would look into in-line diffusers, as they give by far the best rate of CO2 absorption. You can DIY one very cheaply and easily, or look for buy one pre-made. 

For my part, I am going to try a sump because it appeals to me, not because I think it is that much better than a canister. But I accept I am taking the hard route, as I think a canister is just easier to deal with (no risk of clogs and overflows, etc). But with a drilled tank, a sump may be quite a bit simpler. 

Out of curiosity, did you plan toi buy a sump, or make one yourself out of another tank?


----------



## islanddave (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

Actually I haven't yet decided about building or buying a sump tank...........I just set up a 90 with an Eheim 600..........the sump would be for the tank I haven't yet got!!LOL Just asking some preliminary questions....

David


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

As someone who was in your position a year ago or so, I'll have to vote sump. Further, I've just picked up a 125 myself and am in the design stages (see link in my sig).

Here are the disadvantages of a sump compared to canister filter:

Requires some effort & planning on your behalf (sump, overflow, plumbing)
Requires more physical space

Beyond that...a few notes...

The CO2 issue has been resolved, as long as your inlet area is sealed (duct tape, for example), no issues
More water volume is always better
A properly designed sump will (pretty much) eliminate the risk of flooding
A properly designed sump will give you better filtration, no question
A properly designed sump does not have to cost more
A properly designed sump is easier to maintain/live with

There's lots of info out there...but I would strongly recommend the sump route. If you have any questions, feel free to PM/email me, happy to help.

My sump is DIY, used a spare 30G. The 125 is getting a 50G sump and 30G refugium.

As a final point...sufficiently planted (a LOT of plants), you no longer have to do water changes. My 50/30 combo has been running for ~10 months, no water changes. Just top ups. Clearly this is dependent on your bio-load...but you get the picture.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

One thing to keep an eye on if you have a heavily planted tank and just do top ups is phosphates and tds can add up. You should do some fair size water changes a few times a year just to be safe.


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting point, pyrrolin. I don't even think I have tests for either of those parameters...

I'll do some searching...but would there be any visible manifestation of excess phosphates/tds?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

extra phosphates cause algae, that is the main problem. Not sure about tds but I am thinking of tds gets high, the fish are swimming in less liquid water.


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, no issues with algae...I'll look into the TDS thing, thanks!

(sorry to thread hijack...but I guess this is somewhat relevant to the sump discussion)


----------

